
Show HN: Be 10x more efficient prospecting leads - baristaGeek
Hi HN! We’re Esteban and Juan, co-founders of MegaBoost. Check us out at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;megaboost.io&#x2F;<p>We have built MegaBoost because we identified that the most painful part of a B2B sales process is the very first step: Obtaining high-quality leads. When we had our previous startup, I was taking at least 8 hours to build a high-quality 100 contact email list. That’s why we decided to automate this. We’re now being used by YC companies.<p>Our previous startup was in enterprise cybersecurity, and actually won a Pioneer tournament thanks to that.<p>We are different from Hunter, Clearbit Connect, etc. because:<p>1. We give you all the data needed to send customized messages at scale, which is what increases your campaign’s response rate. Unlike our competition we don’t just give you their email, company, and name; we also give you the person’s position and even a customized ice breaker.<p>2. We only include verified emails on our campaigns, and can verify them with a 98% accuracy. You won’t be sending emails to a catch-all address.<p>3. We do the entire job for you. We source companies according to the description you give us of your customer segmentation, and then give you the champion you’re looking for at those companies.<p>Please register and give us your feedback.
======
darrenwestall
Sounds great but my niche isn’t supported (Staffing) and I would love to see
2-3 results before you ask for my card details. I can’t sign up without
checking the quality is somewhere near what I expect.

~~~
baristaGeek
Hey that's an awesome suggestion, we will definitely work on that after the
holidays. Happy holidays!

------
troydavis
How do you obtain and incorporate the opinions of recipients, particularly
those who don’t want to be on your lists or receive emails from your
customers?

~~~
baristaGeek
We obtain data from public data sources. Therefore if a person doesn't want to
be prospected, all she needs to do is erase her data from these public data
sources. That being said, we have a process to speed up such deletion.

More about that, here:
[https://megaboost.io/pages/gdpr.html](https://megaboost.io/pages/gdpr.html)

~~~
gus_massa
So, what is the secret sauce that makes this different from a standard
spamming list?

~~~
baristaGeek
1\. Since we optimize quality over quantity, your deliverability won't be
hurt. Actually, our campaigns have response rates between 10-25% (and open
rates above 50%), therefore, your deliverability won't be penalized.

2\. The emails we give are verified, spamming lists don't have verified
emails.

3\. We're not a list that is the same for everybody. We're a tool that builds
a list that is unique to your needs.

